# Big problem on a venustum advice needed quickly !!!



## @[email protected] (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

Here a venustum fma albino in bud.


I noticed spots on one leave (bacterium, fungus, i am not sure..).

I had the same symptoms on another plant, curiously just before flowering and I've never been able to determine its origin.

These spots quickly progresse and emerged for 3 days.
Your opinion will help me to treat the plant adequately, hoping not to interfere with flowering.

Thank you in advance for your advice


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 9, 2008)

I have no idea but I wish you good luck!!! I hope it is treated appropriatelly and as soon as possible!!!! Show us a pic of the blooms...


----------



## Hien (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know what the experts would suggest.
But I would wait to see if more spots appear, if not, I would leave it alone, not splatter water on the leaves to contaminate other leaves.
If this symptom seems to be limited on an old growth, perhaps you can sterilized a cutting stool, and trim the leaf just below the infection, instead treat the whole plant with chemical.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 9, 2008)

It's probably too much water at the wrong time of the yr. Is it winter where you live? When I see this on the tips of the leaves I need to repot to fresh mix then water accordingly regardless of the blooming stage.


----------



## @[email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you.

Indeed winter comes and night temperatures fall.

With my fluo system, the day is always hot and colder the night now.
I think it's the daytime heat that do not like this venustum.

Anyway I will follow your recommendations reducing watering, change mixtmedia and possibly treat with a fungicide.

Is it correct that more fertilizer rich in potassium is recommended at this time of fall and winter?

My main mission is to preserve the buds !!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Did you have a problem w/ the bloom the previous instance? If not let it bloom and cut off the problem spot and treat w/ a fungicide powder, captan, whatever..
[Yes I know it's toxic and probably outlawed, but it works!]


----------



## @[email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

I took it as seedling so it would be the first flowering (double bud)! -> fma album "Green Wonder x Albino Beauty". Maybe someone here has flowered the one ? This seedling comes from a usa orchids vendor..


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 10, 2008)

NYEric - We use Captan at the university, carefully and by the label, so I would hope it's not outlawed!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

I think it depends on where you use it, Physan is illegal in NYC!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2008)

Physan -- illegal? Why???


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't ask me, I'm certainly not going to stir that pot up!


----------

